# Tank for a minikin



## Paraddicted (23/2/17)

Hey guys, 

A friend of mine is interested in buying a minikin but doesn't want to build coils, any suggestions on what would be a good tank with commercial coils for it?


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> A friend of mine is interested in buying a minikin but doesn't want to build coils, any suggestions on what would be a good tank with commercial coils for it?



All the new smok tfv8 range has been very popular.
What minikin is it v1, v1.5, v1.5 boost or v2 ?

Cause if its a v1 or v1.5 the tfv8 baby beast is a good option as its a 22mm size so will have no overhang on these mods.

The v1.5 boost and v2 can handle a 24mm tank easy so then he could look at the tfv8 beast as it can hold more juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paraddicted (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> All the new smok tfv8 range has been very popular.
> What minikin is it v1, v1.5, v1.5 boost or v2 ?
> 
> Cause if its a v1 or v1.5 the tfv8 big baby beast is a good option as its a 22mm size so will have no overhang on these mods.
> ...



The 1.5 boost, I have one and it fits the SM25 with no over hang. I thought about the TFV8 big baby beast as it's a 24.5mm. I haven't used any of the baby beasts so wanted more experienced advice before advising him on a tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

Paraddicted said:


> The 1.5 boost, I have one and it fits the SM25 with no over hang. I thought about the TFV8 big baby beast as it's a 24.5mm. I haven't used any of the baby beasts so wanted more experienced advice before advising him on a tank.



I dont have the tank myself but i have tried the tfv8 beast and it was pretty good for a commercial coil.

If im not mistaken the big baby beast uses the same coils.

I have not heard any one complain regarding the tank but maybe someone who owns one and uses it as a daily driver can share some light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paraddicted (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont have the tank myself but i have tried the tfv8 beast and it was pretty good for a commercial coil.
> 
> If im not mistaken the big baby beast uses the same coils.
> 
> I have not heard any one complain regarding the tank but maybe someone who owns one and uses it as a daily driver can share some light.



That would be great as he had his Pico confiscated at Singapore airport and he's looking to upgrade from that. So any insight would be great before he makes such an investment.


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

Paraddicted said:


> That would be great as he had his Pico confiscated at Singapore airport and he's looking to upgrade from that. So any insight would be great before he makes such an investment.



Mod wise you cant go wrong with the Minikin.
Really awesome mod especially for the price you cant get better.


----------



## Paraddicted (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Mod wise you cant go wrong with the Minikin.
> Really awesome mod especially for the price you cant get better.



I agree. My minikin became my main mod as soon as I took it out the box and vaped it. If he was willing to build I would have recommended the SM25 as together they make for an amazing vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/2/17)

Paraddicted said:


> I agree. My minikin became my main mod as soon as I took it out the box and vaped it. If he was willing to build I would have recommended the SM25 as together they make for an amazing vape.



I would also recommend the SM25 if you looking for a rebuildable.

Are yous work colleges or do yous live close to each other?
Cause all he really needs to know is how to wick once a week atleast and once every month even 2 months you can help him build a coil.


----------



## Paraddicted (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I would also recommend the SM25 if you looking for a rebuildable.
> 
> Are yous work colleges or do yous live close to each other?
> Cause all he really needs to know is how to wick once a week atleast and once every month even 2 months you can help him build a coil.



He lives 120km away so would only see him once or twice a month if I had to build for him. I'll still recommend the SM25 and see if it appeals to him I can always teach him how to coil and wick. SM25 is king in my opinion maybe I can bring him to the dark side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (23/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I dont have the tank myself but i have tried the tfv8 beast and it was pretty good for a commercial coil.
> 
> If im not mistaken the big baby beast uses the same coils.
> 
> I have not heard any one complain regarding the tank but maybe someone who owns one and uses it as a daily driver can share some light.


Hey guys,the baby beast and big baby beast use the same coils,the TFV8 beast uses different coils,personally I did not like the beast but I use the 2 babys everyday and love it,big baby when im out and baby beast when im chilling,hope he finds something awesome

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paraddicted (24/2/17)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,the baby beast and big baby beast use the same coils,the TFV8 beast uses different coils,personally I did not like the beast but I use the 2 babys everyday and love it,big baby when im out and baby beast when im chilling,hope he finds something awesome



Thank you for letting me know  what did you not like about the beast?


----------



## Slick (24/2/17)

I think I was too excited to get it and expected too much from it so that was the problem,alot of people do like it but I still dont


----------



## Paraddicted (24/2/17)

Slick said:


> I think I was too excited to get it and expected too much from it so that was the problem,alot of people do like it but I still dont



Ah okay. Flavour wise or cloud wise?


----------



## Slick (24/2/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Ah okay. Flavour wise or cloud wise?


Flavour wise but thats just my opinion,other people might say im talking crap,im happy with the baby beast


----------



## Paraddicted (24/2/17)

Slick said:


> Flavour wise but thats just my opinion,other people might say im talking crap,im happy with the baby beast



Hmm so the baby is better flavour wise? Or do you have another tank to recommend?


----------



## Slick (24/2/17)

Paraddicted said:


> Hmm so the baby is better flavour wise? Or do you have another tank to recommend?


Only hav baby,big baby and ijust S tanks,baby is the best for me,clouds and flavour awesome! But im sure there are many better tanks out there that people love,hopefully more people can advise


----------

